# Romagnolo: spataccare



## Geviert

Salve,

qual è l'etimologia del verbo (direi gergale) _spataccare_? capisco il senso nella frase _spataccare dal ridere_ e simili, ma l'etimo non lo trovo (magari da _patacca_?). Grazie.


----------



## Blackman

Bisognerebbe sapere prima che significa......

Forse intendi _sganasciarsi dalle risate_....


----------



## Geviert

infatti, mi sa che non è molto diffuso come pensavo. Io l'ho sentito molto a Modena per esempio. Il senso è proprio quello: ridere a crepapelle (non conosco altri usi con quel verbo).


----------



## vega3131

Penso che equivalga a "scompisciarsi"


----------



## cirolemiro

Non conosco "spataccarsi dalle risate". 
Dipende dal contesto da cui hai estratto la parola. Potrebbe significare smacchiare (patacca significa anche macchia)


----------



## dettomilo

il significato del verbo, almeno nel dialetto romagnolo, è "armeggiare, lavorare su qualcosa". Ad esempio, in Romagna, la frase "spataccare dal ridere" non ha alcun senso. Un uso corretto del verbo potrebbe essere "Marco ha avuto un incidente. Ora sta spataccando col motorino per metterlo a posto." Oppure: "Dammi una mano a cancellarmi da Facebook, tu che spatacchi sempre con il computer."


----------



## giginho

Dalle mie parti, spataccare si dice di qualcuno che esibisce un documento di riconoscimento.
Si solito è usato nei confronti delle forze dell'ordine in borghese che "spataccano" (ovvero tirano fuori il tesserino) per farsi riconoscere.

Mutatis mutandis, si usa quando qualcuno tira fuori un tesserino che gli da diritto a un vantaggio, per esempio se io vado in un locale a bere un aperitivo ed esibendo la tessera dell'università ottengo uno sconto, io sto spataccando la tessera dell'università.

Questo uso deriva dal termine gergale patacca = distintivo.


----------



## Kwistax

Resuscito questo thread perché l'ho incontrato questo verbo nel Assimil italiano/franscese. L'espressione usata è: *spataccarsi una cifra*.

Il dialogo dove questa espressione appare si fa tra quattro ragazzi giovanni il cui linguaggio è fatto di molte parole informali e familiari.
La frase intera è: *L'ultima volta, mi sono spataccato una cifra con Claudio.*


----------



## Olaszinhok

Certo Assimil per riprodurre un linguaggio il più possibile colloquiale finisce per inserire frasi del tutto incomprensibili per la maggior parte degl'italiani. Chissà quanti altri termini d'uso più comune avrebbe potuto impiegare.


----------



## bearded

Concordo con Olaszinhok, ma tento ugualmente un'interpretazione:
''mi sono spataccato'' (qui) forse 'mi sono divertito', 'ho riso'.
''una cifra'' è una espressione gergale molto comunqe per dire molto/tanto.
_L'ultima volta, con Claudio ho riso tantissimo.
_
Secondo me il regionale 'spataccarsi' è coniato sul modello di 'spanciarsi' (dalle risate).
Interessante comunque il significato indicato da giginho (mostrare il distintivo), che non avevo mai sentito.


----------



## Fooler

Come da post 2 e 3 il significato è appunto _ho riso tantissimo_ con Claudio

Cross con bearded


----------



## Olaszinhok

Perfetto, ora che ne conosco l'esatto significato, mi guarderò bene dall'usarlo!


----------



## bo-marco

dettomilo said:


> il significato del verbo, almeno nel dialetto romagnolo, è "armeggiare, lavorare su qualcosa". Ad esempio, in Romagna, la frase "spataccare dal ridere" non ha alcun senso. Un uso corretto del verbo potrebbe essere "Marco ha avuto un incidente. Ora sta spataccando col motorino per metterlo a posto." Oppure: "Dammi una mano a cancellarmi da Facebook, tu che spatacchi sempre con il computer."



Dovizioso, che è romagnolo di Forlì, usa questo termine nel senso di ridere a crepapelle, divertirsi un sacco:
NIcky Hayden, il dolce ricordo di Dovizioso: "era easy e non cercava rogne. Una volta mi fece 'spataccare' dal ridere..."


> *
> NO youtube*


----------



## nodisco

Io sono di Forlì e qui "spataccarsi" significa divertirsi moltissimo, dal dialettale "spatachêss" che secondo il vocabolario romagnolo-emiliano di Libero Ercolani (1960) significa _"Sbellicarsi (per il troppo ridere) | Spappolarsi come una patata. In questo v. usato in senso figurato, c'è un richiamo alla natura della donna detta anche «pataca» come si usa anche in altri dialetti. Ora «spatachêss» è utilizzato senza distinzione di sesso"_.
Aggiungo che si usa anche il termine "spatacco" col significato di "gran divertimento" (es. _"Sono andato a Mirabilandia! E' stato uno spatacco!"_).

P.S. Dovizioso non è di Forlì ma di Forlimpopoli (che pur essendo un paese a meno di 10 km di distanza ha già un dialetto leggermente diverso - "spataccarsi" comunque si usa anche lì)


----------



## Theatregoer74

Io sono romagnola di Ravenna e qua da noi spataccare è riferito a qualcuno o qualcosa di molto simpatico o che fa ridere molto. I connotati negativi che leggo sopra saranno di un'altra zona.


----------



## sofimottaa

Geviert said:


> Salve,
> 
> qual è l'etimologia del verbo (direi gergale) _spataccare_? capisco il senso nella frase _spataccare dal ridere_ e simili, ma l'etimo non lo trovo (magari da _patacca_





Geviert said:


> Salve,
> 
> qual è l'etimologia del verbo (direi gergale) _spataccare_? capisco il senso nella frase _spataccare dal ridere_ e simili, ma l'etimo non lo trovo (magari da _patacca_?). Grazie.


Ciao almeno io, qui a Modena, lo ho sempre inteso come spiaccicare. Ad esempio “spataccarsi su qualcosa” significa andarci contro e ridursi in pappa. Nella frase spataccarsi dalle risate é lo stesso: schiantarsi dal ridere diciamo; spero di averti aiutata ciaooo


----------

